# Doppietta di Ibrahimovic Danimarca - Svezia. 17 novembre. Video.



## admin (17 Novembre 2015)

Straordinario Zlatan Ibrahimovic. L'attaccante, grazie ad una doppietta nel 2-2 contro la Danimarca, ha permesso alla Svezia di superare il playoff e di approdare agli europei del 2016.

Video qui in basso al secondo ed al terzo post


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2015)




----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Novembre 2015)

Il secondo gol e' un gioiello


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2015)

Nel calcio una delle poche regole non scritte è: i campioni fanno la differenza.


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2015)

un autentico fenomeno


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (18 Novembre 2015)

Che bestia, penso che anche a 40 anni sarà superiore al 90% degli attaccanti che circolano in Europa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Avessimo Ibra+Bacca saremmo primi con 4-5 punti sulle inseguitrici...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Novembre 2015)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Novembre 2015)

*Ibra: "Volevano mandarmi in pensione, invece ci ho mandato tutta Danimarca"*


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibra: "Volevano mandarmi in pensione, invece ci ho mandato tutta Danimarca"*



Ahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibra: "Volevano mandarmi in pensione, invece ci ho mandato tutta Danimarca"*



God


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2015)

Cosa vuoi dirgli ????


----------

